# Грыжа L5-S1



## Антон Степаненко (10 Сен 2017)

Добрый день!

Мне 32 года, поясница по жизни болит давно, спасался всегда мазями 4-5 дней и проходило. Очередной раз прихватило в марте этого года, но уже не так как всегда, помимо поясницы заболела левая нога от ягодицы до ступни. Мазями и утренней зарядкой - летом спина не болела совсем, нога еще болела но умеренно. Принимал найз и/или цитрамон каждый день, помогало хорошо. В конце августа после простуды пошло обострение, очень сильные боли, первичный поход к неврологу назначение МРТ и уколы диклофенак и мильгамма 5 дней. МРТ показало грыжу L5-S1. Следующий прием у невролога во вторник. Боль сейчас нестерпимая, 10 из 10. Уколы помогают слабо и не на долго. Каждые 5-6 часов приходится пить обезболивающие по 2 таблетки цитрамон/найз/кетонал, чередую их, иначе боль просто нестерпимая. Болит сильнее всего левая нога, поясница не так, нога сильно, от верха ягодицы до ступни, часто немеет ниже колена и ступня с коликой. Что бы Вы могли мне порекомендовать? Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (10 Сен 2017)

@Антон Степаненко, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Сен 2017)

Покой. Приём внутрь НПВС и миорелаксантов. Осмотр невролога, который примет решение о том, как и где лечить.


----------



## Антон Степаненко (10 Сен 2017)

Спасибо! Показаний к операции нет? Покой это постельный режим и на работу нельзя?


----------



## dr.dreval (10 Сен 2017)

@Антон Степаненко, добрый вечер. Если лечиться консервативно не готовы, то показано эндоскопическое удаление грыжи диска.


----------



## Антон Степаненко (10 Сен 2017)

Спасибо! Лечиться готов, если это возможно в моем случае.


----------



## AIR (10 Сен 2017)

Если нет показаний к срочной операции, то можно попробовать лечиться консервативно.. Но практичнее может оказаться оперативное лечение.


----------



## Галина Каримова (11 Сен 2017)

Антон Степаненко Здравствуйте, доктор! Откликнитесь пожалуйста консультацией, спасибо!
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27339/
Здравствуйте, Антон



Антон Степаненко написал(а):


> Что бы Вы могли мне порекомендовать? Спасибо!


Консервативное лечение в Ваше случае является напрасной тратой времени и денег. Не сегодня, так через пару лет Вы все равно придете к необходимости оперативного вмешательства. Я рекомендую присмотреться к микроинвазивному лечению (лазерной вапоризации, радиочастотной абляции) или к ударноволновой деструкции грыжи диска - каждая из этих методик имеет свои преимущества и недостатки

С уважением, Галина


----------



## конст2013 (12 Сен 2017)

@Галина Каримова, док ударно-волновая деструкция грыжи диска или ударно-волновая терапия к оперативному лечению не имеет никакого отношения.


----------



## doclega (29 Сен 2017)

Доброго времени суток. Может и поздно пишу....но попробуйте прочитать, что написано в протоколе ... У меня не получилось.


----------



## abelar (8 Окт 2017)

@Антон Степаненко, мильгамму нужно отменить. Консультация нейрохирурга обязательно.


----------



## Антон Степаненко (9 Окт 2017)

Спасибо за помощь всем откликнувшимся!
Лег в стационар, уколы капельницы физ процедуры, итог - консервативное лечение не принесло практически никаких результатов. Пил по расписанию каждые 5 часов найз 200 мг или ибупрофен 400 мг чем и спасался, хотя бывали приступы и адские дни.
Обратился к нейрохирургу, он предложил попробовать ввести эпидуральный катетер, попробовать доставлять препараты прицельно. Не помогло.
Удалили грыжу. Сейчас 4 день после операции. Боль периодичная прострелами не сильная, вследствие чего НПВС не принимаю, капают лизин и антибиотик. Но очень сильно онемела ступня. До операции было легкое онемение, сейчас сильное. Хирург говорит это из за долгого сжатия корешка, пол года, грыжу буквально отдирали. Говорит может и вообще не пройти онемение, это так? Это ужасно... Встал на ноги на 2 день. Прохаживаюсь по коридору и назад в корсете. Настораживает, почему то появилась боль в здоровой ноге когда стою или иду от ягодицы до колена, чувствую что нерв, когда лежу, боли нет. Выписывать хотели во вторник, уже сегодня в понедельник скажу хирургу за боль в здоровой ноге. Прошу прощения за орфографию, пишу с телефона в палате...


----------



## La murr (9 Окт 2017)

@Антон Степаненко, с доктором обязательно разговаривайте, задавайте вопросы о своём самочувствии.
Сейчас Вам пригодятся эти рекомендации по послеоперационному поведению.
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Антон Степаненко (9 Окт 2017)

Сегодня боли в здоровой ноге не было совсем, хотя ходил больше на порядок и даже по ступенькам, надеюсь это было из за отека после операционного, и врач так говорит. В больной прострелами иногда, но это далеко не та боль. Немного почемуто болит копчик, может от блокад, через него вводили и катетер и иглу потом... Общее состояние с каждым днем чувствую что лучше, и хожу увереннее. Онеменее конечно не проходит...
В больнице лежать продлили пока до среды. Капают актовегин и лизин,антибиотик убрали. 
Понимаю что реабилитация будет долгой и тяжелой, но выбора нет...


----------



## abelar (15 Окт 2017)

Все будет нормально. Все сделали правильно. Теперь только набраться терпения и не торопить события.


----------



## ВикторияNika (29 Окт 2017)

Здравствуйте Антон! Напишите пожалуйста как ваше состояние сейчас. Вам стало легче? Ногу отпустило? Я в отчаянии , устала от боли и на операцию не могу решиться! Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Антон Степаненко (29 Окт 2017)

Здравствуйте Виктория. Мне сейчас на порядок лучше. Результатом доволен, это как жизнь до и после. Нога пока не полностью отпустила, но болей почти нет, точнее их совсем нет, только при определённой нагрузке на ногу тянет мышцы связки и нерв.  Это из за застоя, очень долго нога была ограничена в движении, и теперь нужно все растягивать, а это время... Онемение частично прошло, стопа бедро и ягодица пока онемевшие. Обезболивающие я перестал пить сразу после операции, и в больнице ни разу не кололи их. У меня прошло всего чуть больше трех недель, и для такого срока это очень хороший результат. Восстановление после операции продолжительный период, ведь операция это только половина дела... Советовать оперироваться не могу, решать только вам. Но если решитесь оперироваться, бояться не стоит, главное найти хорошего хирурга а не модную клинику, это важно! Мне делали малоинвазивную, микродискэктомия.


----------



## ВикторияNika (29 Окт 2017)

@Антон Степаненко, Добрый день Антон. Скажите пожалуйста в каком городе вы оперировались и сколько примерно стоит операция. Мне тоже предлагают малоинвазивную.


----------



## Антон Степаненко (29 Окт 2017)

Харьков. 30т.грн. это ровно 70т.р.


----------



## ВикторияNika (29 Окт 2017)

@Антон Степаненко, А в какой клинике , если не секрет?  И кто врач? Заранее большое спасибо!


----------



## Антон Степаненко (29 Окт 2017)

Ответил в личку


----------



## Chepunator (29 Окт 2017)

А разве удаление грыжи не бесплатно, мне удалили по медицинскому полису. И еще не пойму почему люди так опасаются хирургического вмешательства, ведь подобные операции я так понимаю стали рядовыми.


----------



## Антон Степаненко (29 Окт 2017)

В Украине нет полисов ОМС. Можно бесплатно, но ты не выбираешь у кого где и как, а куда направят.


----------



## ВикторияNika (29 Окт 2017)

По-моему у нас даже куда направят, всё равно платить надо))


----------

